# Excellent Sig Sauer dealer!



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

If you live in the upstate of SC, or in the South western part of NC, and you are looking for a Sig, go to Bear Arms in Brevard, NC. Willem has a wide selection of Sigs and both a pistol and rifle indoor shooting range. He treated me right on my purchase. His web site is beararmsbrevard.com. I live about 50 miles away and I will be going back there to put in range time. IMHO he runs a squared away place and is good for his word. Thats my opinion, KC.


----------

